# New to forum, new to Craftsman...



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi guys! My name is Tom and I lurk around over on the GardenWeb Lawn and Garden Tractor Forum (I go by clark911radioman over there). I made the acquaintance of Samsram and he told me about this forum, so I wanted to say "hey"!

I'm soon to be a proud papa of a new 2004 GT5000, 22 HP Briggs with the 54" deck and automatic transmission. It's supposed to be delivered on Thursday. Guess I'll have to short-sleep Thursday (I work nights) so I'll be able to play with the new baby when she arrives!  

I'm not new to Craftsman products per se, but I am to their tractors. I was *impressed* to say the least at the sturdy look of the GT5000, and if it works half as good as it looks, I'll be one happy camper!

Well, I'll duck out and view some posts now, but I'd sure appreciate any words of wisdom you vets have on the GT5000, as well as any mods you have made that might make this an even more enjoyable tractor!

See you all!

Tom


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Welcome to TF, Tom :friends: There seems to be lots of satisfied Craftsman GT owners here, so you picked a good place get info. Sorry I can't add any words of wisdom or helpful info other than to enjoy your new machine.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi 911radioman, welcome to TF!

My craftsman GT is also a 22hp but a kohler instead of briggs. About 5 years old now and just as good as new! They are capable of much more than cutting grass. Don't be afraid to add a sleeve hitch and some ground engaging attachments. 
Enjoy the new ride and best of luck!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Tom :friends: They have alot of GT5000 owners here and Sam is one of them. sj and Sam are the reason i just had to get me some chrome hubcaps for my Cub. You picked a good GT and I'm sure you will be very please with it just like the others here. When you get it be sure to take pictures of it before you put it to work and post them so we all can see it. Again welcome aboard theirs lots of post here on the Craftsman forum and alot of info.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome, guys! Seems like this is a place where not a lot of bickering goes on like over on the other forum.  

I'll be sure to get some shots with the digital cam when the tractor arrives. First thing its going into the garage to get the brush guard put on, then I'll shoot some pics. Don't know that I'll get the hourmeter on that same day, but it will soon follow.

Looks like we may be getting a humdinger of a snow this weekend. I may wind up kicking myself for not buying the dozer blade when I was talking about it!

Does anybody know the oil filter # that goes on the Briggs 22 HP V-twin? I was going to go ahead and pick up a spare to do my 5 hour change and don't have that information handy...


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Tom…Welcome to the forum.

I have a GT5000, this is my second season and I think it’s a great tractor.
When you get yours, it will come with an owners manual. The manual 
also has the part numbers for all of tractor and engine parts. You can
also look at the engine Model, Spec and Serial numbers, after you get
it, and order the parts from any on-line Briggs re-seller.

I would suggest you read through the whole owners manual, then check
out the tractor. Double check oil level, belt tension and idlers, tire pressure,
wheel alignment and fastener torques. Crawling around under things will
give you a good feel for the tractor.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*New Member Welcom TOM*

 Well Tom I see you found it ok. I do think you are really gonna like it here, there are a lot of great guy's and from what I have seen they well offer a helping hand all you gotta do is ask.cruisin 
:tractorsm


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Welcome Tom*

I also own a GT5000 and had a GT3000 before it....and am very happy with their operation...

As you can see there are a large number of GT5000 owners on this forum so it's a great place to share your stories.

As for the filter, I would pick up one of the OEM filters at your local Sears store.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

OK, I've discovered that the hour meter I purchased from Sears is a surface mount meter rather than a flush mount.

I purchased the one from Northern Tool.com and am wondering if it will hook up as easily as the one Sears sells? I really didn't want the meter to be protruding from the dash so I'm going to return the original one.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's a shot of a Hobbs meter that I installed on mine...The meters "IN" the dash have a smoother look.


<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/Argee/My%20Tractors/Picture002.jpg>


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Here's a shot of a Hobbs meter that I installed on mine...The meters "IN" the dash have a smoother look.
> 
> 
> <img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/Argee/My%20Tractors/Picture002.jpg> *


That's the look I'm going for right there. I know there is a space behind that dash panel already provided for the meter, but was it tricky getting your dash panel cut to match?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 911radioman _
> *That's the look I'm going for right there. I know there is a space behind that dash panel already provided for the meter, but was it tricky getting your dash panel cut to match? *


No, not really...it's a thin film that you can remove to cut...using a razor knife or a sharp pocket knife makes short order of it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

How many hours on it so far, Argee?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd guess about 120 or so...It's funny, I had to have the hour meter, but I seldom look at it.


----------

